# Darstellungsfehler



## webRinger (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 normalerweise frist der IE doch jeden Code und der Firefox ist wählerrisch.
 Ich habe das umgekehrte Problem!

 z.B.
 IE





 und
 FF:





(so sollte es auch sein)
 Hierzu der Code:

```
htm >
<head>
<TITLE>webRinger.de - Die Online-Ringer-gemeindschaft</TITLE>
<META NAME="Title" CONTENT="webRinger.de - Die Online-Ringer-gemeindschaft">
<META NAME="Author" CONTENT="Steven Rauwolf">
<META NAME="Publisher" CONTENT="webRinger.de">
<META NAME="Copyright" CONTENT="webRinger.de">
<META NAME="Revisit" CONTENT="After 6 days">
<META NAME="Keywords" CONTENT="webRinger,webRinger.de,ringen,vfk,ringsport,wrestling,drb,ringerinfos,ringen regeln, ringer regeln,ringer vereine,ringervereine,ringsportvereine">
<META NAME="Description" CONTENT="Diese Seite soll euch rund um das Thema Ringen informieren und
ein einheitliches, neutrales Diskussions- und Informationsportal sein!">
<META NAME="Abstract" CONTENT="Diese Seite soll euch rund um das Thema Ringen informieren und
ein einheitliches, neutrales Diskussions- und Informationsportal sein!">
<META NAME="page-topic" CONTENT="Sport">
<META NAME="page-topic" CONTENT="Bericht Reportage">
<META NAME="audience" CONTENT=" Alle ">
<META NAME="Robots" CONTENT="INDEX,FOLLOW">
<META NAME="Language" CONTENT="Deutsch">

<script>
<!--
function BlurLinks(){
lnks=document.getElementsByTagName('a');
for(i=0;i<lnks.length;i++){
lnks[i].onfocus=new Function("if(this.blur)this.blur()");
}
}

onload=BlurLinks;
-->
</script>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="format.css">



</head>
<body topmargin="0" marginheight="0" leftmargin="0" marginwidth="0" style="margin:0px;padding:0px;height:100%" background="images/back_li.jpg">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td><img src="images/ob_li.jpg" width="207" height="24" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><img src="images/nav_ob.jpg" width="207" height="13" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td><img src="images/rubrik_li.jpg" width="27" height="22" border="0" alt=""></td><td background="images/rubrik.jpg" class="rubrik" width="103" height="22">Navigation</td><td><img src="images/rubrik_re.jpg" width="77" height="22" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
</table></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td width="207" valign="top"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" width="207" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="16" height="74"><img src="images/rand_li.jpg" width="16" height="74" border="0" alt=""></td>
<td valign="top" background="images/nav_mi.jpg" rowspan="3" width="166">


<table height="100%" id="menu" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="166">
<tr>
<td style="padding-top:6px"><a href="inhalt.html" target="haupt"><li> Home</li></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="ringer_links.html" target="haupt"><li> Links</li></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="news.html" target="haupt"><li> News</li></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="inhalt.html" target="haupt"><li> Ringen allgemein</li></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="inhalt.html" target="haupt"><li> Bilder</li></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="inhalt.html" target="haupt"><li> Ligen</li></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="http://450474.guestbook.onetwomax.de" target="haupt"><li> Gästebuch</li></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="http://71213.forum.onetwomax.de" target="_blank"><li> Forum</li></a></td>
</tr>
<tr height="75">
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="impressum.html" target="haupt"><li> Impressum</li></a></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="disclaimer.html" target="haupt"><li> Disclaimer</li></a></td>
</tr>


</table></td>
<!--ende menue links-->



<td valign="top" width="25" height="74"><img src="images/rand_re.jpg" width="25" height="74" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top"><img src="images/rand_li2.jpg" width="16" height="61" border="0" alt=""></td>
<td valign="top"><img src="images/rand_re2.jpg" width="25" height="61" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td valign="top"><img src="images/rand_li3.jpg" width="16" height="107" border="0" alt=""></td>
<td valign="top"><img src="images/rand_re3.jpg" width="25" height="107" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
</table></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td><img src="images/nav_un_li.jpg" width="89" height="46" border="0" alt=""></td>
<td background="images/nav_un_rubrik.jpg" width="88" height="46"> </td>
<td><img src="images/nav_un_re.jpg" width="30" height="46" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
</table></td>
</tr>

<tr>
<td><img src="images/fuss.jpg" width="207" height="45" border="0" alt=""></td>
</tr>
</body>
</html>
```
 
 oder aber hier was total irres
 IE:





 Firefox:





(so soll es sein)

 Und auch hier den Code dazu:

```
<html>
<head>
<TITLE>webRinger.de - Die Online-Ringer-gemeindschaft</TITLE>
<META NAME="Title" CONTENT="webRinger.de - Die Online-Ringer-gemeindschaft">
<META NAME="Author" CONTENT="Steven Rauwolf">
<META NAME="Publisher" CONTENT="webRinger.de">
<META NAME="Copyright" CONTENT="webRinger.de">
<META NAME="Revisit" CONTENT="After 6 days">
<META NAME="Keywords" CONTENT="webRinger,webRinger.de,ringen,vfk,ringsport,wrestling,drb,ringerinfos,ringen regeln, ringer regeln,ringer vereine,ringervereine,ringsportvereine">
<META NAME="Description" CONTENT="Diese Seite soll euch rund um das Thema Ringen informieren und
ein einheitliches, neutrales Diskussions- und Informationsportal sein!">
<META NAME="Abstract" CONTENT="Diese Seite soll euch rund um das Thema Ringen informieren und
ein einheitliches, neutrales Diskussions- und Informationsportal sein!">
<META NAME="page-topic" CONTENT="Sport">
<META NAME="page-topic" CONTENT="Bericht Reportage">
<META NAME="audience" CONTENT=" Alle ">
<META NAME="Robots" CONTENT="INDEX,FOLLOW">
<META NAME="Language" CONTENT="Deutsch">

<script>
<!--
function BlurLinks(){
lnks=document.getElementsByTagName('a');
for(i=0;i<lnks.length;i++){
lnks[i].onfocus=new Function("if(this.blur)this.blur()");
}
}

onload=BlurLinks;
-->
</script>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="format.css">

</head>
<body bgcolor="white" text="black" topmargin="0" marginheight="0" leftmargin="0" marginwidth="0" style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; MARGIN: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 100%"><!-- inhaltbereich -->
<table height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td height="100%" valign="top" bgcolor="#ffffff">

<table border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0">
<tr><!-- inhalt --><td style="PADDING-RIGHT: 20px">
<tr><h1>»Impressum</h1>
<tr>Verantwortlich i.S.v. §§ 6, 8 TDG und § 6 MDStV ist<br><p>
<tr><b>Steven Rauwolf</b><br>
<tr><b>Maudacherstrasse 403</b><br>
<tr><b>67065 Ludwigshafen</b><br>
<p>
<tr> <a href="mailto:admin@webringer.de">Admin@webRinger.de</a><br>
<tr>Tel.: 0621/665815

<hr noshade="" size="1" width="96%" height="1"></hr>
</table><!-- ende inhaltbereich --></tr></table>


</body>
</html>
```
 

 Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. ich denke es liegt an der Formatierung! Das war nämlich
 ne Vorlage. Kann halt nur wenig in HTML, aber wenn ich Recht habe könnte mir wer sagen
 wo der Fehler liegt?

 MfG
 Steven


----------



## c2uk (28. Februar 2005)

Zum einen bringt der pure html code da gar nichts, da fehlt die CSS Formatierung dazu.

 Zum anderen find ich den code jetzt so dermaßen schlimm, dass ich überrascht bin, dass Firefox den richtig darstellt und Dir raten würde, schmeiss den Code übern haufen und lerne html und css, ist nicht wirklich schwer und solltest ziemlich schnell drauf haben, erste Anlaufstellen wären: http://de.selfhtml.org/ und www.drweb.de

 P.S. Bin ich blind oder überseh ich beim zweiten Beispiel das total irre?


----------



## webRinger (28. Februar 2005)

Dann sag mir doch mal was sooooooo falsch ist.
  Und ich hasse self-html. Ich bin für Learning by Doing.

  Das irre ist das er einfach einen Zeilenumbruch macht obwohl da nichts ist! Oder siehst du einen?


----------



## c2uk (28. Februar 2005)

webRinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann sag mir doch mal was sooooooo falsch ist.
> Und ich hasse self-html. Ich bin für Learning by Doing.
> 
> Das irre ist das er einfach einen Zeilenumbruch macht obwohl da nichts ist! Oder siehst du einen?


 
     Dann mal viel Spass.

 Bei Deinem Code sind viel zu viele Fehler drin, als dass ich jetzt da anfangen würde das jetzt alles aufzuzählen, ich mach mal ein Beispiel. Deine Tabellenstruktur aus dem zweiten Beispiel ist gänzlich falsch. Die Grundstruktur sieht so aus:


```
<table>
 	<tr>
 		<td>Irgendetwas...</td>
 	</tr>
 </table>
```
 
     Du machst tags auf, die nirgends mehr geschlossen werden, ganz zu schweigen von sehr komischen Verschachtelungen.

 Das ganze mit Tabellen darzustellen macht mich eh total kirre, sowas erledigt man heutzutage mit <divs> und css. Aber das jetzt zu erklären ist mir etwas zu viel, folge meinen zwei Links oben und les Dich etwas ein.


----------



## ehnatnor (1. März 2005)

Hallo,
zu deinem ersten Problem:
In der Navigation willst du nach dem Punkt "Forum" einen Abstand zu dem nächsten Punkt ("Impressum") haben. Dein Ansatz war schon nicht falsch - du hast dafür eine neue Zeile mit der Höhe 75 geschaffen. Der IE benötigt aber noch ein paar weitere Angaben damit er diese Zeile korrekt darstellen kann.
Hier der entsprechende Code:

```
<tr height="75">
	<td>&nbsp;</td>
</tr>
```

Zu deinem zweiten Problem habe ich gleich den gesamten Code von dir geändert. Nun sieht dein Impressum in beiden Browsern korrekt und gleich aus.
Hier der entsprechende neue Code:

```
<html>
<head>
<TITLE>webRinger.de - Die Online-Ringer-gemeindschaft</TITLE>

<script>
<!--
function BlurLinks(){
lnks=document.getElementsByTagName('a');
for(i=0;i<lnks.length;i++){
lnks[i].onfocus=new Function("if(this.blur)this.blur()");
}
}
-->
</script>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="format.css">
</head>

<body onload="BlurLinks" style="margin:0; padding:0">
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
	<td>
		<table border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0">
		<tr>
			<tr>
				<td><h1>»Impressum</h1></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>Verantwortlich i.S.v. §§ 6, 8 TDG und § 6 MDStV ist</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><b>Steven Rauwolf</b></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><b>Maudacherstrasse 403</b></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><b>67065 Ludwigshafen</b></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><a href="mailto:admin@webringer.de">Admin@webRinger.de</a></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td>Tel.: 0621/665815</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td><hr noshade="" size="1" width="100%" height="1"></hr></td>
			</tr>
		</tr>
		</table>
</tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```

Ich habe den Code einigermaßen bereinigt und nur die Dinge drin gelassen, die einigermaßen wichtig sind. BAer du kannst ja jetzt noch daran herumbasteln. Dein Fehler lag darin, wie bereits mein Vorgänger erläutert hat, dass du extrem viele Tags einach geöffnet und nicht geschlossen hast. Das ist gerade bei Tabellen "totlich". Du solltest aber auch beachten, dass ich nicht für die Kompatibilität meines Codes mit deiner "format.css" garantieren kann. Durch die CSS-Datei kann die ganze Geschichte auch wieder anders aussehen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein Stückweit helfen.
Gruß, ehnatnor


----------



## c2uk (1. März 2005)

Du hast ihm sogar den onload in den body-tag geschrieben und diesen aufgeräumt (nur kleiner Hinweis, bei dem padding:0 gehört noch ein ; hin), wow, das nenn ich mal echte Hilfsbereitschaft.


----------



## ehnatnor (1. März 2005)

Tja, man hat sonst nichts um diese Uhrzeit an einem Montagabend zu tun, wenn man Student ist und Semsterferien hat.....
Hat ja auch nicht wirklich lange gedauert.

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Semikolon - hab ich wohl übersehen.

Gruß, ehnatnor


----------

